# A4 (B6) vs A6 (C5)



## GASDAG (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm looking to gauge general opinion on these 2 car options. I'm looking for a 4 door 6MT Quattro V6 sedan to use in the winter, and/or haul a few people around if I have family visiting etc. Will be my second car, not daily driver, so DD reliability is not my #1 concern. 

Would you rather have a 3.0 A4 or a 2.7T A6? Obviously both will be manual and quattro, low miles and documented service history for me to even consider buying. A couple of examples I see are 

A6: 

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...=500&listingId=339231521&listingIndex=8&Log=0 

A4: 

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...=500&listingId=344416210&listingIndex=9&Log=0 


Seems like the A6 is a lot more car for the money, and the fun factor possibilities of the 2.7T. Just wondering if either of these is obviously a better decision to any of you.


----------



## GASDAG (Jun 8, 2012)

Mods, can this thread be moved to the "A6 and S6 (C5)" forum? Thanks


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

I've owned a 3.0 B6 quattro, and the lack of power behind it compared to the 1.8T I now have is unreal. And the 2.7 twin turbo engine that comes in the C5 A6 is a gigantic difference performance wise compared to the both.

Not to mention the 3.0 is a crazy gas guzzler for the amount of power you get out of it. 

IMHO, the engine in the 2.7 is more bang for your buck. However, I personally love the way B6's look vs C5's. It all really depends in what's more important to you - being able to have decent acceleration to play with, or appearance (though there are many people out there who adore the C5 styling)

I just would NEVER buy a 3.slow B6 again.


----------



## NVThs1 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Go with the A6*

I had a C5 2.7t. Great car. Turned me onto the brand really. With the A6, I know you have to watch out for timing belt (or chain, I forget) as your example car is getting close to needing it or maybe the repair was already done. I think that is like $2k at the shop and under $1k diy. Still a fun car though and you are right, I think one of the better cars for the money as when I looked for cars in my price range when I bought the C5, it was only the C5 that moved me. 

Good luck either way, but go with the A6. Better to have the space and not need it than need the space and not have it with the A4.


----------

